# Haircut Help!



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how old Maggi should be before she gets her first haircut? She just turned 4 months old and I love the "puppy look," but her hair is so long and so wavy that it always looks a mess. Here are some pictures of her which were taken 2-3 weeks ago. Needless to say, her hair is much longer now. I have cut her nails and trimmed her paw pads which helped immensely.

BTW, I love the way Katie's Heidi looks. She and Maggi are the same age and Heidi's hair is just beautiful (as well as the rest of her, Katie!). Of course, I realize Heidi has never been cut but I love the length of her hair at this age.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Maggi is so cute! You can have Petsmart give her a puppy cut for her first time (face, butt, feet) but you might want to wait until she's gotten all her shots.
I'm sure others will have great ideas!
I just love the picture of the kids and the pup! Oh, so cute!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Maggi is just beautiful. I just love her color and her wavy hair. )


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had Brady cut for the first time when he was about 4 months. I just had him trimmed and cleaned up a little. My groomer felt it best to start cutting them young and training them if you plan to continue to keep them in a puppycut. Here is a before and after picture of Brady's first haircut. It was really nice to see his eyes again after his first cut.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree that Maggi is just adorable...and so are those kids!! :biggrin1:
And thanks for the compliments on Heidi~  No, she hasn't been trimmed at all because I will be showing her in a couple months.
First you need to decide on what "look" you want her to have. Maybe you can print pictures to take in with you. Find a pic of the face you want, and the body you want. If you want her legs/feet tapered or left full. If you want to see her eyes or keep her face in a more natural falling forward look.
I think if you want her to stay in a shorter "puppy cut" that it would be fine to take her in now to get trimmed up. Just be really clear on what "look" you want!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Eileen, if this is the length and look you'd most like to preserve, try to get some really good photos of her (side, front, face, rear, top) and hang on to those for the time you seek out a groomer. Many groomers appreciate the visuals more than the verbal descriptions.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all for the excellent suggestions and compliments on Maggi and my grandsons! Karen, I absolutely love the way Brady looks, he's absolutely adorable.

Kimberly, I like the idea of taking pictures of the way Maggi looks now and taking them to the groomer. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maggi is just a cutie and so are your little ones. I started trimming Sissy when her fur was covering her eyes and she couldn't see.


----------

